# Bombed....what'd I do?



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

1f1fan bombed me today. I guess some weeks ago I had mentioned in a thread that I hadn't tried the Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte & Frank remembered it. He sent me a very nice little fiver with a coupla these in it along with 3 other nice sticks.

Long memory Frank.

Beware the Ides of March! :u


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> 1f1fan bombed me today. I guess some weeks ago I had mentioned in a thread that I hadn't tried the Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte & Frank remembered it. He sent me a very nice little fiver with a coupla these in it along with 3 other nice sticks.
> 
> Long memory Frank.
> 
> Beware the Ides of March! :u


Uh Oh, I would of sent them sooner Hat but I had to wait fer the new box to get here. Then after I gottem I let them sit a week and smoked one. It was good,so there ya go.

Enjoy


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

kansashat said:


> 1f1fan bombed me today. I guess some weeks ago I had mentioned in a thread that I hadn't tried the Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte & Frank remembered it. He sent me a very nice little fiver with a coupla these in it along with 3 other nice sticks.
> 
> Long memory Frank.
> 
> Beware the Ides of March! :u


 Bwa Ha Ha HA HA Ha

You got what you desesrved you son of an elderbery
Your driveway farts in your general direction.

Good job 1f1fan


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Congrats khat, and bless your lil' white cotton socks 1f1fan!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Congratulations! Still trying to come up with a bomblet to get him back.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Wait a minute I'm confused?????  

Did 1f1fan bomb you or FloydP??????? So was it Paul or Frank??

Damn I'm confused.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Wait a minute I'm confused?????
> 
> Did 1f1fan bomb you or FloydP??????? So was it Paul or Frank??
> 
> Damn I'm confused.


That ain't hard to do :tg 

But I'm with you.....I think Kansashat is the one who is really confused


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Kinda sounds like someone called in a fire mission on him.

S.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Fire for effect..Double Whammy I think.......... I just sent him a fiver..


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

floydp said:


> Fire for effect..Double Whammy I think.......... I just sent him a fiver..


Good job Floydp.... way to go


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

kansashat said:


> 1f1fan bombed me today. I guess some weeks ago I had mentioned in a thread that I hadn't tried the Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte & Frank remembered it. He sent me a very nice little fiver with a coupla these in it along with 3 other nice sticks.
> 
> Long memory Frank.
> 
> Beware the Ides of March! :u


What a wanker! It was floydp! Sorry Frank, I feel like an idiot. Hell, I am an idiot! :hn


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> What a wanker! It was floydp! Sorry Frank, I feel like an idiot. Hell, I am an idiot! :hn


 :r Thats funny as hell Hat...And if your an idiot we have alot in common. You've seen how idiotic my posts are. Not quite as dopy as my reviews though..


----------

